# Efecto de giro en un display de 7 segmentos



## 4r7ur0 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hola, me gustaria saber si alguien puede ayudarme en la elaboracion de alguno de estos circuitos (la prioridad es el de efecto de giro):

1.- Efecto de giro en un display de 7 segmentos utilizando el 74138
2.- Efecto de auto increible con 16 led's (74138)
3.- Decodificador de 5 a 32 lineas, utilizando el 74138
4.- Decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos, utilizando Multiplexer
5.- Circuito para minimizar el consumo de potencia en un display de 4 digitos (
6.- Codificador para un teclado de 16 teclas (74147 y 48)
7.- Control remoto de 16 teclas
8.- Transmisor y receptor de 8 bits (multiplexer)
9.- Transmisor y receptor de 7 bits mas bit de paridad (74280)
10.- Detector de errores de de transmisión con el metodo de hamening (74280)
11.- Sumador en serie de 8 bits. (Exor and y or)

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene los diagramas para implementar alguno de ellos, o pueda guiarme en la implementacion. Gracias


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hola:
El 74138 es un decodificador/multiplexor con 8 salidas (Y0 a Y7), 3 lineas de seleccion (A B y C) y 3 lines de habilitacion (G1 y G2= G2a + G2b). Si miras la hoja de datos veras que al poner G1 en alto y G2 en bajo, funciona como un decodificador de 3 a 8 lineas de salida, activando las lineas de salida correspondientes al codigo de 3 bits ingresado en C, B y A, con un nivel bajo. Una vez entendido esto, lograr el efecto de giro que buscas es sencillo:
1- utiliza displays de 7 seg. de anodo comun. Es decir cada led del display se activara con un cero (proveniente del deco).
2- conecta las salidas (Y0 a Y6) del deco a las entradas a, b, c , d , e , f y g del display.
3- utiliza un contador sincronico (el 4029 por ejemplo) para las entradas C , B y A del deco. Como reloj del contador utilizas un 555 en modo astable.

Una forma mas facil de hacer lo que queres es utilizando 7 salidas de un 4017 (ya es un contador johnson), y como reloj un astable hecho con 555. Las salidas del 4017 son de nivel alto por lo que deberas usar un display de 7 seg. de catodo comun.

Espero te sirva la explicacion. Si me das un poco de tiempo, a la brevedad te voy a enviar un esquema de este y los otros trabajos que necesitas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hola:
Como te prometi, aca te mando un circuito que cumple con el efecto de giro de un display.
Fijate que el contador usado tiene un reset (MR); el mismo lo activo a traves de la compuerta AND, que envia un uno al reset en el valor de cuenta 5 (0101).  
Es decir, lo que hago es que el contador cuente de 0 hasta 5 y resetee.
Espero te sirva.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 4r7ur0 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oye muchas gracias, gracias, gracias. que bueno que me ayudaste.


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 8, 2006)

No hay por qué. Para eso estamos en este foro. Me alegra haberte sido util.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## thelma (Sep 22, 2006)

Una duda....ese efecto de giro del que hablan, ¿se refiere a qeu encienden secuencialmente los segemenos a,b,c,d,e,f menos  el g (el del centro) ?


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola:

Si, ese es el efecto buscado.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 4r7ur0 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola, ya implemente el proyecto y salio muy bien, de nuevo te doy gracias, jeje aunque batalle un poco para conseguir el cd4518 pero ya al final cuando lo tuve fue algo facil la im plementacion, veo que a otra persona le esta siendo util esto: sale perfecto hay que darle las gracias al companero.


----------



## thelma (Sep 23, 2006)

perdon por el abuso mario, pero es que ami me encargaron hacer un dado electronico con ese efectó de giro, pero que al oprimir el pushbotton el display se detenga en un numero del 1 al 6
la pregunta es que otro integrado le podria combinar a este diagrama ?


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 23, 2006)

No entendi bien lo del efecto de giro sumado a un dado. Vayamos por partes.

1- ¿Deseas un circuito que produzca un ciclo, llamemoslo aleatorio, al pulsar un boton?
Ahi puedo ayudarte facilmente, tanto si es microcontrolado como secuencial.

2- Ahora, ¿tu pretendes que la visualizacion del dado se haga mediante un display, en el que agregas el efecto de giro? O sea, pulso un boton y en el display comienzan a "girar" los segmentos A, B, C, D, E y F hasta detenerse en uno cualquiera, simulando las caras o numeros de un dado?

Por favor aclarame esto, asi puedo darte una mano.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 4r7ur0 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hola Mario, me imagino que lo que la amiga quiere es que el efecto de giro este presente en el display, y que cuando presione un push button el efecto de giro se detenga y muestre un numero al azar.

Bueno eso es lo que yo entendi, salvo que la amiga diga lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## thelma (Sep 23, 2006)

Eso segundo que mencionas es a lo que me referia. te explico: la practica que encargo el profesor se llama "DADO ELECTRONICO",  en 1 solo display debe emepzar a girar los segmentos (menos el g ) y al oprimir el push botton se debe de quedar fijo en un numero del 1 al 6.  
Yo logre hacer un dado ,pero este contabliziaba los numeros del 1 al 6 y se detenia en un numero aleatorio al oprimir el push...pero el profesor me lo rechazo ,pues no hacia el efecto de los segmentos que es lo que el pedia.

mas que nada la duda es como implementar esa configuracion.
gracias =)


----------



## thelma (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry 4r7ur0 no habia visto tu reply, pero si, es exactamente lo que dices lo que estoy buscando = ).


----------



## thelma (Sep 24, 2006)

que significan en el diagrama tienen las flechitas (que encerre en un circulo rojo)


----------



## MaMu (Sep 25, 2006)

thelma dijo:
			
		

> que significan en el diagrama tienen las flechitas (que encerre en un circulo rojo)



Significa que ahi debe ir el valor de una señal, ya sean positivas o neutras, segun la tecnologia que implementes, como por ejemplo niveles TTL, que rondan los 5Vcc. 
Debes estudiar el circuito, ahi te daras cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## thelma (Sep 25, 2006)

quieres decir que esas patitas las debo de conectar a +5vcc  en mi tablilla de pruebas?


----------



## mario18560 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Aca les envio el esquema de un dado electronico con efecto de giro. Lo simule en el PROTEUS y funciona muy bien, aunque convendria armarlo en proto para ver si los valores de duracion de pulso del monoestable, y de frecuencia del astable son adecuados. Espero les sirva.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## cfelipe40 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Buenas tardes Mario bueno yo estoy montando un contador tambien con el display de 7 segmentos estoy utilizando el 74LS90 y el 74LS47 y logre hacer que me funcione muy bien siempre y cuando cuente de manera progresiva osea (0,1,2,3,4,5,6...) el problema esta y es en eso que me encantaria tu asesoria o la de cualkier colaborador de este foro en ver como logro que el conteo sea regresivo (...6,5,4,3,2,1,0) ahora claro esta esta no se si estos componentes son compatibles con esa funcion sino recomiendame cualkier otro 
  Aqui les publico el link donde aparece el plano del montaje que hice para que entiendan mejor de que les hablo....Gracias
                                      Felipe.
http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/Contador LED de 7 segmentos.htm*


----------



## thelma (Oct 26, 2006)

no habia tenido tiempo de retomar este proyecto de efecto de giro pues he andado saturadisima de tareas, lo bueno que el profesor me ha dado oportunidad de llevarselo.

la verdad chicos soy bastante tonta para la interpretacion de los diagramas , por eso se me ocurrio hacer unas marcaciones en la imagen para que me hagan favor de ayudar.

tambien tengo una duda que es eso de estable y monoestable

este circuito donde usas el 555 es lo mismo que el "Timer" que venden ya hecho ( una plaquita con capactioires resistencias, 555 y con alambritos para clk,+ y -  ) o es diferente?

gracias mil


----------



## thelma (Oct 26, 2006)

bueno no pude subir la imagen en fin.

del diagrama del circuito del dado que significan estas nocmenclaturas

10n

10micro

son capacitores de 10nano faradios acaso??

sorry es ke no le se interpretarbien perdo nsi estan muy tontas las preguntas

entonces son 10 micfrofaradios y 10 namno (refiriendome a los capacitores del circuito del dado que subiste)

gracias mil


----------



## thelma (Nov 4, 2006)

tengo dudas en la interpretacion del circuito, hice unas anotaciones en el mismo. agradeceria mucho si alguien me puede orientar.

gracias mil


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola deberia hacerlo asi: las salidas Q0 hacia el segmento A, Q1 hacia B, etc hasta que uses los 6 segmentos exteriores , solo puedes usar esos para el efecto de giro, las salidas las acoplas a travez de resistencias de 330 ohmios y el display debe ser de anodo comun, pues si mal no recuerdo este IC tiene salidas activas en bajo, de todas maneras revisa eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola 
en tus dudas el diagrama de la alimentacion simboliza pilas en serie es solo un simbolo,en una bateria de 9 voltios hay solo un positivo y un negativo asi que no te preocupes por ese detallenen cuanto en el condensador de 10 n del 555 es solo para estabilizacion incluso si no lo pones no hay problemas en estes circuito si quieres no lo pones,es solo un bypass de ruido para los comparadores internos de IC,al salida del 4017
no debes poner un decoder BCD como el 7447 poruq eel 4017 no es un contador BCD dde 4 salidas sino un contador de anillo que da on-off en una pata solamente con cada cambio de clock,el display es catodo comun porque las salidas son en alta cada que cambia el reloj,este circuito es como tener un conmutador mecanico rotatorio que se conecta cada salida,como veras el led central no se usa y debes considerar cada barra del display como un led independiente por tanto debes ir identificandolas con un multitester y anotando a que salida del 4017 la vas a conectar.
Un saludo


----------



## thelma (Nov 4, 2006)

sergio y jorge muchas gracias a la tarde que llegue a casa me pondre a trabajar sobre estos puntos que me comentan.

solo una duda jorge , esta parte
"debes considerar cada barra del display como un led independiente por tanto debes ir identificandolas con un multitester y anotando a que salida del 4017 la vas a conectar. 
Un saludo"
esta parte de identificar cada segmento del display con el multitester no le entendi, =( 
le hago como dice Q0 con el a, Q1 con el b,  Q2 con el c etc etc ??

gracias mil


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola
Significa que cada barra del diaplay en realidad es un led en forma de barra,en los diagramas se le pone a,b,c,d,e,f, etc como guia para la salida del decoder que convierte el codigo BCD de 4 bits que salen del contador en un grupo de señales que activen determinados diodos de este arreglo o display para interpretarlo como un numero,te decia que si no sabes bien cual es la entrada para cada led del display a usar vas a tener un desorden,por tanto si no dispones de un manual lo mas sencillo es usar un  protoboard, que es lo estaras haciendo en la universidad y poner un led con su resitencia 470 ohmios a 1k en cada salida del 4017 para saber en que orden se encienden,luego vas a tu display y con un multimetro vas tanteando hasta que se vaya prendiendo una a una  las barras de tu display,tambien puedes hacerlo con una fuente de voltaje de 5 o 9 voltios en serie con una resistencia de 1k,pones  la tierra comun del display a la tierra comun de tu circuito y a traves de la resistencia en serie vas tocando las otras patas de tu display y vas viendo que led se enciende, anotando esta pata para ponerla al pin adecuado del 4017 y tener un giro en sentido horario u antihorario,esto lo decia por si no tenias experiencia en el manejo de displays,porfa si repreguntas y no contesto mandame un mensaje a mi correo a veces no tengo tiempo de entrar.
Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## thelma (Nov 6, 2006)

una duda ese diagrama ya lo arme pero solo me da el efecto de giro...
a,b,c,e,f..... =)

solo que no veo como  va a tirar un numero del 1 al 6 si , segun lei, el 4017 es un contador johnson que solo tira salidas como HIGH pero no cuenta nada....

que acaso el diagrama que amablemente subiste incluia amabas cosas efecto y dado ?
o solo era el efecto de giro?

gracias mil


----------



## jalamo96 (Ene 20, 2009)

hola gente electornica, estoy haciendo un proyecto sobre sensar el nivel de un recipiente, usando una boya pequeña de tecnopor, que esta conectada a un potenciomentro y de ahi lo he mandado a un convertidor analogo a digital y despues a un bcd 7 segmentos para  por ultimo a un display anodo comun, supuestamente cunado llegue al nivel maximo en el display tiene que verse la plalabra  h(de high) , y si esta en nivel bajo la letra l (de low), como tendria que poner el convertidor con el bdc para que me de esa combinacion,, o que otro modelo podria tomar ...gracias y que viva la electronica


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2009)

¿ Por que tan complicado ?
Bolla de telgopor /isopor /foam --> Encoder --> CD4511 (decodificador BCD a display) --> Display de 0 a 9


----------



## janna (Jul 5, 2009)

imagen.jpg  (22.35 KB, 888 descargas) 


4r7ur0


Hola, ya implemente el proyecto y salio muy bien, de nuevo te doy gracias, jeje aunque batalle un poco para conseguir el cd4518 pero ya al final cuando lo tuve fue algo facil la im plementacion, veo que a otra persona le esta siendo util esto: sale perfecto hay que darle las gracias al companero.  

Respeto al comentario anterior donde batallaban en conseguir el 4518
tambien se puede conectar con un 7490 al 74138
y finciona de la misma manera sin necesidad de battallaer en conseguir el 4518

espero les funcione le tip


----------

